

You Know You're From IT In 1990s If ... - codebungl
http://informationweek.com/thebrainyard/news/social_networking_consumer/231500371/you-know-youre-from-it-in-1990s-if-

======
overtnibble
How many do you have to know? Born 1989 but still can relate to 60% of the
stuff. Anyway nice compilation.

